# 1984 champion transtar owner manual



## nciafre428 (Sep 7, 2011)

anyone know where i can find a 1984 champion transtar owner manual. im new to this and need basic info on this motorhome,


----------



## vanole (Sep 8, 2011)

nciafre428,

Here is a source that I passed to a gent on another forum and he had some success in locating manuals.

http://www.rvingthemidwestconnection.com/manuals1989older.htm

V/R
Jeff


----------

